# Photoshop CS4 Patch



## bullshark (Nov 30, 2008)

Maybe someone can help me out.  I feel like in CS4 they changed the patch tool and I cant figure out how to fix it.  In CS3 you could use the patch tool and completely replace the destination with the selection made.  In CS4 it blends the selection with the destination. I cant find any option for the patch tool that would effect that. Any help appreciated! thanks!


----------



## SpeedTrap (Nov 30, 2008)

You get a free tech support case when you purchase the upgrade, give them a call.  They can tell you how to set it the way you like it.


----------



## bullshark (Nov 30, 2008)

uhhh.. yea thanks ill do that..


----------



## SrBiscuit (Dec 1, 2008)

i think what youre looking for is the difference between the clone stamp tool and the patch tool...clone stamp will completely paint the source at the destination whereas the heal and patch tools will try to blend the source with the destination.


----------



## dkf10425 (Dec 1, 2008)

The patch tool is exactly the same. Check at the top and you can pick "source" or "destination".


----------



## SrBiscuit (Dec 2, 2008)

i must be confusing patch and healing brush...


----------



## TBAM (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm not at home, so my memory may be a bit unsure, but perhaps the patch / clone tool is set to a different opacity, so when you clone it is cloning at 50% opacity for example.


----------



## reg (Dec 3, 2008)

bullshark said:


> uhhh.. yea thanks ill do that..



:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:
:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:
:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:
+
:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## ksmattfish (Dec 4, 2008)

I don't see any difference between how the patch tool operates in CS4, and how it operated in CS2.  It sounds like you've got the opacity lowered.


----------

